# Types of Australian student visas



## stephen_owusu (Mar 5, 2015)

kindly send me all the requirements for acquiring a working visa to Australia and all the cost involved, in addition to the procedures for a graduate teacher to work in your country.I am a Ghanaian with Bachelor of Education with 12 years teaching experience.I have developed interest in working and living in your country as a teacher.Thank you


----------

